# Bangkok Suit Tailors...Advice Please.



## karinasf

Unlike most travellers to Bangkok who get suits made from scratch, i plan on taking vintage clothing (mainly suits) and get them reduced down to size...can anyone recommend an ALTERATIONS EXPERT ( if there is such a person/shop) in Bangkok ? While i am interested in getting the suits altered, i would like to get suit shirts made from scratch...so if anyone can recommend an alterations expert and a shirt maker that would be brilliant....i probably cant afford a for a bespoke master tailor...but i dont want dodgy/cheap tailoring either.

Cheers
K


----------



## taramaria

Hi!
You really shouldn't have a problem finding a tailor in BKK! There are many on Ko San Rd and also at Chatuchak market. I've heard good things about the guys on Ko San and their English is really good so you won't have a problem communicating what you need done. It's a very touristy area though so remember so bargain them down on price!!... Lower than you think is my motto when shopping at markets!  Good luck!


----------



## KhwaamLap

One tip - tell them you live here (even if you don't). I had suits made in Bangkok before that fell apart very quickly (after maybe a dozen wears and one dry clean). When they know you might come knocking on their door and/or may be back for repeat business you should get better service. 

Many of the tailors here with obvious street shops are Indian - they cater mainly to tourists and in my opinion give very inferior results. Look out for a less obvious Thai tailor (or tailoress is more likely) - good price and good work I have found.


----------



## karinasf

KhwaamLap said:


> One tip - tell them you live here (even if you don't). I had suits made in Bangkok before that fell apart very quickly (after maybe a dozen wears and one dry clean). When they know you might come knocking on their door and/or may be back for repeat business you should get better service.
> 
> Many of the tailors here with obvious street shops are Indian - they cater mainly to tourists and in my opinion give very inferior results. Look out for a less obvious Thai tailor (or tailoress is more likely) - good price and good work I have found.



KhwaamLap- Is there a particular tailor you recommend ? As i mentioned i would be looking for alteration work mainly.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## karinasf

*One more thing about Tailoring in Thailand..*

One other thing...i will be looking for good quality heavier wool-gabardine fabric to get a couple of shirts made...do they have good quality gabardine there ?...the heavy weight kind that falls nicley.

Cheers
Keri


----------



## Acid_Crow

taramaria said:


> Hi!
> You really shouldn't have a problem finding a tailor in BKK! There are many on Ko San Rd and also at Chatuchak market. I've heard good things about the guys on Ko San and their English is really good so you won't have a problem communicating what you need done. It's a very touristy area though so remember so bargain them down on price!!... Lower than you think is my motto when shopping at markets!  Good luck!


Avoid Khao Sarn, in my opinion. I wouldn't want to buy anything here, that I wanted to last for more than a couple of days. It's the street where all 'want to be' backpackers gather, and that's where most scams are going on. 

Better do as KL said, find a nice, serious thai shop on a 'not-so-touristy' street. Get a guide (an honest one, if possible) to help you find the shop and translate.


----------



## Acid_Crow

If there's an Indian/Bangladesh guy with slick hair reaching out to shake your hand as you're casually walking down the street, keep walking, as he will probably overcharge you alot! (Sorry for my prejudice, but that's the way I see it)


----------



## karinasf

Acid_Crow said:


> If there's an Indian/Bangladesh guy with slick hair reaching out to shake your hand as you're casually walking down the street, keep walking, as he will probably overcharge you alot! (Sorry for my prejudice, but that's the way I see it)


Thanks for all your tip...i've been reading about crown tailors...they may be too high-end but i will pay them a visit and see what happens.


thanks agian guys..

hmmm...getting a good guide for Bangkok, how does one go about finding one i wonder..


----------



## NickZ

karinasf said:


> One other thing...i will be looking for good quality heavier wool-gabardine fabric to get a couple of shirts made...do they have good quality gabardine there ?...the heavy weight kind that falls nicley.
> 
> Cheers
> Keri


How far are you altering? There are limits. Also depends on what you mean by down to size. The more extreme the better the work needs to be. After a point it stops being alteration and starts being a total recut of the suit.

If you're looking for certain fabrics why not bring your own? There must be a shop that does CMT. Cut mesure and tailor of customer fabric.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Can't really recommend any place - been a long time since I've bought a tailored suit here (off the peg at Big-C is fine). However check out this Bangkok & Thailand Scams - Thai Gem & Tailor Scams - James Fashion Taylor Scamas one to avoid. One post there list six rules which seem pretty good advice - I'll repeat the post here just incase the link goes dead:



> (1) Do not enter enter any shop that has touts out front. A tout out front is a sure sign of worse pressure inside.
> 
> (2) Do not follow recommendations from taxi driver or bellboy. They can't afford tailor made clothes, so they don't know quality or value. But they will get a commission, which you will pay in the price of your order.
> 
> (3) Select a tailor _inside_ a 5-star hotel. If a tailor shop is dodgey, it won't last very long in the hotel.
> 
> (4) Select a tailor shop where the staff is _not_ East Indian. That means, the staff is Chinese-Thai. There are only a few such shops in Bangkok, perhaps 1% or less of all tailor shops. (East Indians reading this may feel offended. Volunteers in the "politically correct thought police" may feel outraged and complain to the moderators. I do not apologize for this fact: you will have a lower chance of being cheated by Chinese-Thai tailors, than by East Indian tailors)
> 
> (5) Select a tailor shop outside tourist areas. If you don't know the city, that will be awkward, but possible. Easiest is at a big shopping mall in the suburbs. The best malls for that purpose are named, "The Mall" -- a chain of malls all around Thailand, with several locations in Bangkok. Remember, in the suburbs, _not_ in tourist areas. If you see more than a few other Caucasians, you are not yet in the suburbs.
> 
> (6) Select a shop that displays Thai government uniforms in the window. That indicates they have Thai local customers. It will be impossible to find this sort of display in any tourist areas. Must go to the suburbs.
> 2000B is way too much for a shirt, and how do you know it is silk, did you do the ring test. I would dispute gain with your credit card and tell them they took the money unauthorised. Yet again you need to do your research extremely well.... Thai/Chinese are the best people to deal with in Thailand. I would send an e mail to James Tailors and copy and paste this site, mention there name is on Bangkok scams, also other sites as being unscrupulous as well. With prices like this your better of going to LL Bean in Maine at least you get what you pay for


If you meander down Sukhumvit you will see dozens of tailors. Most have touts outside - these are to be avoided. If you actually see through a window people sewing garments, then that's probably the place for you. Try a small purchase first and go back if it works out. Most tailors don't actually tailor at all here - they make a great show of measuring then, but most of it mass manufactured in a factory. Some better ones (slightly) may them make alterations in a second fitting.

Good luck.


----------



## expat10

My suggestion for alterations - a street tailor they are the best! I live here though and you would need someone to help translate is most streets, as I can guarantee they will not be able to speak english. There will be an old lady or man sitting at an old Singer sewing machine somewhere along a soi along with a shoe repair man in between all the local street stands. 
They alter all my clothes for me, jeans, suits, tops, skirts you name it, if they don't want to touch it thought they will not alter and you may have to find something a little more up markets elsewhere. 
As for tailors there are a number around I found a mid range place that has done a great job on mine and my husbands suits none have fallen apart in the last 8 months they are not the cheapest in town but not the most expensive either they are mid range - Classique Fashion 174 Sukhumvit Rd (soi 8) Rajiv is the guy there...(he's Indian don't hold it against him) He speaks perfectly good english and the other thing I have asked them which he was honest about - pretty much all the shops on his strip there use the same factory to make the clothes so it's really about taste and who is nicer on services etc. 
The other popular place which I know some of my US neighbours like is Raja's fashion is 1/6 soi 4 Th Sukhumvit 

The other helpful thing I did when I first moved here, what Acid Crow mentioned is get a guide - I spoke with my landlord and organised with a local in my street who could speak english to take me to do some local things I wanted to do in the not so touristy areas. We agreed on a price/how many hours and a day they had free and went on our way. I have used this person on a number of occasions, so far it's worked out really well for all!


----------



## heebee

karinasf said:


> Unlike most travellers to Bangkok who get suits made from scratch, i plan on taking vintage clothing (mainly suits) and get them reduced down to size...can anyone recommend an ALTERATIONS EXPERT ( if there is such a person/shop) in Bangkok ? While i am interested in getting the suits altered, i would like to get suit shirts made from scratch...so if anyone can recommend an alterations expert and a shirt maker that would be brilliant....i probably cant afford a for a bespoke master tailor...but i dont want dodgy/cheap tailoring either.
> 
> Cheers
> K


I worked on the basis that I would find a tailor who could make a shirt, then try him with a suit. After a few years, I gave up. Couldn't find one that could even make a decent shirt. In fairness, since then, I have heard good things about Roger The Tailor (Embassy Fashions). Used to be in Wireless Road, now I think in Soi Langsuan (opposite Central Chidlom dept store) or Soi Tonson (opposite British Embassy), both on the south side of Ploenchit Road.


----------



## goon

heebee said:


> I worked on the basis that I would find a tailor who could make a shirt, then try him with a suit. After a few years, I gave up. Couldn't find one that could even make a decent shirt. In fairness, since then, I have heard good things about Roger The Tailor (Embassy Fashions). Used to be in Wireless Road, now I think in Soi Langsuan (opposite Central Chidlom dept store) or Soi Tonson (opposite British Embassy), both on the south side of Ploenchit Road.


Been a while since I've been back on the forum and doing a search on tailors brought up this forum so I thought I'd add my 2 cents since I just visited my regular tailors of late.

Most of these tailors on sukhumvit give out their work to the same workshop, and the quality differs from one to another. What is also important in tailor made clothes is the measurer. The person who measures you must have very good knowledge & experience in this! My tailor has done a great job for me for a while now and I think its time to return them the favor of always treating me really well and having my clothes done up on time so here is a personal recommendation of a great tailor that will have your clothes done as you require - Crown Tailors - just inside of Sukhumvit Soi 8. Shouldn't be hard to find and as everyone knows with tailor made clothes..don't forget those fittings! 

In conclusion - highly recommending Crown for great tailoring. You cannot go wrong here.


----------



## JWilliamson

*suits and shirts*



karinasf said:


> Unlike most travellers to Bangkok who get suits made from scratch, i plan on taking vintage clothing (mainly suits) and get them reduced down to size...can anyone recommend an ALTERATIONS EXPERT ( if there is such a person/shop) in Bangkok ? While i am interested in getting the suits altered, i would like to get suit shirts made from scratch...so if anyone can recommend an alterations expert and a shirt maker that would be brilliant....i probably cant afford a for a bespoke master tailor...but i dont want dodgy/cheap tailoring either.
> 
> Cheers
> K


How about getting new shoes made for you and some nice neck ropes? JW


----------



## Mindaugas

I made shirts in Sukhumvit soi 15, just in beggining of soi you'll see Marcus shop in left side. 
I can highly recomend this shop because they made dress perfect on me.
Please avoid MBK tailors, first you'll pay double price and second you'll get very bad quality dress! even i think they will change material into cheaper one but the same color.


----------



## jeffrey Streets

Go to Manhattens, it is where all the embassies go to. I had shirts and suits made there 3 years ago and wearing one as I am writing this. Any taxi will know as it is run by indians and tell them you want a fitting first.


----------



## andy121

For altering you need find an expert tailor at Sukhumvit you can find lots of tailor I know one very good tailor at Sukhumvit Tom' s Fashion they are superb and very friendly. They have big fabric range also...


----------



## TomC

expat10 said:


> The other helpful thing I did when I first moved here, what Acid Crow mentioned is get a guide - I spoke with my landlord and organised with a local in my street who could speak english to take me to do some local things I wanted to do in the not so touristy areas. We agreed on a price/how many hours and a day they had free and went on our way. I have used this person on a number of occasions, so far it's worked out really well for all!


Very good idea. Labor is cheap. Don't waste your time, energy and then get ripped off. Hire the locals to show you the rope.


----------



## kavinhopes

I made my weeding suits and three business suits in Sukhumvit Soi 8.So,I would like to suggest Toms Fashion a quality custom tailor in Bangkok and they provide high quality bespoke suits in sensible prices. I am very happy to them tailoring services and even my family is impressed with Toms Fashion tailor. You can check out and try them.


----------



## bshort

Talking about tailors in Bangkok, I would like to add a mention about my tailor, Barons Fashions. When I first visited them, my uncertainty was quite evident from the many questions that I asked, but both Mike and George, the owners, attended to me patiently and gave me the trust that I wasn't going to get a badly stitched suit. Since then, I've been trusting them with all my tailoring needs and I have never felt hard done.


----------



## Blinds

I had a little trouble finding good tailors on my first trip to Bangkok but then I got an opportunity to Tailor Pro. Professional in their service and experienced in their work, Tailor Pro makes sure that each of their customers recieves the best and returns with a well satisfied mind. I am one such satisfied customer.


----------



## yozzi

I'm coming to Thailand in Jan/Feb and I'm interested in maybe getting a few jackets or a suit made how long does it take to make these from measuring to finished article?

What sort of prices are we looking at?


----------



## Trajanus

most really good tailors will do a couple fittings over two or three days


----------

